# Greetings from Melbourne Australia



## Doctor_Mushin (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys n gurls,

Just stopping in to say hi seeing as i'm new to martial talk. I'm kinda in the proccess of choosing a new forum as I'm not too happy with some of the behaviour there.
It seems impossible to find a M.A forum that is'nt over run by trolls! 
I'm passionate about nihonto, and the forum there is fantastic, and totally troll free...but only discusses Nihonto! no M.A discussion...o well, no journey is too great if you find what you seek.
By the way, I'm Yudansha in Karate, practise Kung fu, and several other japanese arts under Fudoshin Bujutsu and Loong Fu Pai Kung Fu and Karate. I am a rather new but passionate student of Nihonto appreciation, and have practised M.A for 20 years this year..I guess its worth a small anniversary celebration 

Thanks a lot for having me all, 

Doc Mushin


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 15, 2006)

G'day to ya mate. Welcome to MT. The home of *500,000 PLUS *posts! 

 Enjoy your stay.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 15, 2006)

Greetings Mate!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  With a background as diverse as that you'll find plenty to interest you on Martial Talk.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome Doc Mushin to the best Martial Arts forum on the net!  I am sure you will enjoy yourself here.

Have fun! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome and Happy poasting 
Terry


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

welcome!!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. You've come to the right place.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Doc! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2006)

Good to have you 

Welcome and Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Sarah (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome ro Martial Talk...

So did you hear the cheering when the Australian team entered the stadium last night?


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome, I look forward to your insight!


----------



## Doctor_Mushin (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome all 

I have a day at home here, ( going crazy waiting on the delivery of two blades) so I have the opportunity to have a fairly thorough surf of the site, and perhaps comment on a few.

I just wanted to say thanks for the hospitality before anything else, and i look forward to seeing you all in the threads. 

Doc Mushin


----------



## MJS (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## still learning (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please join in.........Aloha


----------



## Cujo (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi :wavey:  Welcome to MT!!!  We got 500,000 posts like others have said, and a lot of great info in them.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the boards!! :boing1:


----------



## Doctor_Mushin (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome guys n gurls 

I'm rather hesitant to be overly hopeful about any new forum. I really do hope that M.T is the one, cos quite honestly, i'm running out forums to try! 

Time will tell  I hope you all get to read a piece i'm about to start re: some M.A forums, their moderators, and the contradictions in behaviour within them.

Take care all, and thanks again 

Doc Mushin


----------



## Doctor_Mushin (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry all, 

I just posted the piece/article i just mentioned, its pretty long, but interesting enough i hope. If you have the patience to read it i'd really appreciate some thoughts, views, opinions. Either in support of my position, or in opposition are most appreciated. 

thanks, 

Doc.


----------



## Doctor_Mushin (Mar 16, 2006)

damn! lol i just realised i forgot the link....good form huh?  and this site has no 'edit' function? thats different.

Anyway, my sincere apologies for the 3 consecutive posts. heres the link!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=510590#post510590


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  I think it's pretty good one myself.  I've ran into a few bad forums myself, but so far this is the nicest, least single- minded one I've ran into.  There is an edit option that shows up after you post- it should be on the bottom right of your post.


----------

